# SECTION 27(B) - SPOUSE vs 26B Spouse visa



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

HI,

Both me and my husband have CSV Visas. I recently got my PR but now my husband cant apply for PR based on his CSV because he does not have 5 years post qualification experience.

So i want to try a PR for him as a spouse. Under SECTION 27(B) there is 3 visas listed:

27(B) - APPLICANTS WITH CRITICAL SKILLS
SECTION 27(B) - SPOUSE ACCOMPANYING CRITICAL SKILLS PERMIT HOLDER
SECTION 27(B) - DEPENDENT ACCOMPANYING CRITICAL SKILLS PERMIT HOLDER

then on section 26 there is a 26(b)Spouse spouse.

The main difference between the 2 is the 27B spouse doesnt have the 5 years requirement for marriage. Is there anyone with any experience with the 27B for spouse at all?

Also on applying there is only one for 27b - does it mean all 3 when applying i select 27b?

Aany assistance will be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

chris_mave said:


> HI,
> 
> Both me and my husband have CSV Visas. I recently got my PR but now my husband cant apply for PR based on his CSV because he does not have 5 years post qualification experience.
> 
> ...



I called VFS and they said if he has a CSV he can apply for a PR. Has anyone tried with a CSV but without 5 years experience?


----------



## Irish dog (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi

14 months ago my wife applied for PR from a critical skills work visa. At the same time I applied for PR on 26 (b) Spouse. The 2 applications were linked. I was on an intra-company transfer visa working in SA at the time of application for PR. We are both UK passport holders.

My wifes PR was granted after 7 months.

My PR was granted after 13 months.

We were married for 1 year at the time of application. We wrote a letter for the application and explained that we have been together for 10+ years as partners. We said we could provide evidence of this and were more than willing to take an interview if requested. This was the case as we are from the same home town in the UK and we studied together during A levels and at University.

I think the 5 year marriage is at the discretion of home affairs. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

Irish dog said:


> Hi
> 
> 14 months ago my wife applied for PR from a critical skills work visa. At the same time I applied for PR on 26 (b) Spouse. The 2 applications were linked. I was on an intra-company transfer visa working in SA at the time of application for PR. We are both UK passport holders.
> 
> ...




Thanks it does help. we ended up doing a PR f or him based on Critical Skills. VFS have confirmed that 5 years post qualification experience is not required if you already have Critical Skills Visa


----------



## Forever young (Oct 17, 2016)

Does the critical skills visa have to be the 1 year one or the extended 5 year one?


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

Forever young said:


> Does the critical skills visa have to be the 1 year one or the extended 5 year one?


I dont know about that. He has a 5 year one


----------



## Irish dog (Oct 18, 2016)

My wife had a 5 year CSV when we applied for PR. I did not know a 1 year existed.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

This is not a Official Directive an unfortunately the staff at VFS are not always aware of current and day to day ongoing procedures of immigration, they specialise in application processing. The Minister made the speech that we are looking to do so but until the official directive is released we will adhere to the Regulations of 2014.


----------

